# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Καλησπερα και βοηθεια με Monk Parakeet

## giannis1995

Ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ. Αγορασα σημερα εναν παπαγαλο μονκ αρσενικο, ηλικια κατω του ενος χρονου(ακριβως δεν ξερω), δεν ειναι εκπαιδευμενος, χωρις δαχτυλιδι. Δεν εχω εμπειρια γενικοτερα απο κατοικιδια αλλα εχω πολυ ορεξη να ασχοληθω μαζι του. Με προβληματιζει λιγο η ηλικια του αλλα δεν εβρισκα μικροτερο σε μονκ(που ηταν η αγαπημενη μου ρατσα) απλα θα ηθελα κανα tip για τους μονκ, πως να τους προσεγγισω και γενικοτερα για τους παπαγαλους μιας και δεν εχω εμπειρια. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα.

Αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός στους παπαγάλους, σου παραθέτω ένα  πολύ καλό άρθρο σχετικά :

*Monk Parakeet, Quaker Parrot, (Myiopsitta monachus)*


Τα παιδιά που γνωρίζουν θα σου απαντήσουν σίγουρα, καλή διαμονή εύχομαι.

----------


## geog87

φοβερο πουλι φιλαρακι!!να το χαιρεσαι...με προβληματιζει  που δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι...απο που τον αγορασες???

----------


## giannis1995

> φοβερο πουλι φιλαρακι!!να το χαιρεσαι...με προβληματιζει  που δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι...απο που τον αγορασες???


καλησπερα και σας ευχαριστω! απο ενα συνοικιακο μαγαζι τον πηρα...η ηλικια του ειναι οκ πιστευεις; εχει και ενας φιλος μου απο εκει 2 love birds και πηρε κ αυτος σημερα ενα κοκατιλ και δεν ειχε ποτε προβλημα μεχρι στιγμης

----------


## geog87

Μια χαρα...βγάλε καμθα φωτο...να του παρεις μια καλή συσκευασμένη τροφή!!! Απο κλουβί???

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

χωρις δαχτυλιδι δεν μπορεις να ξερεις στα σιγουρα την ηλικια.. μπορει και να ειναι οντως ενος ετους ή μπορει και παραπανω. γενικα οι πετσοπαδες σου λενε αυτο που θες να ακουσεις. ομως δεν εχει σημασια πλεον εφοσον βρισκεται ηδη στα χερια σου. να σου ζησει και να το χαιρεσαι  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Νίκο απο πάνω και θα σου πω οτι πλέον αυτό που έχει σημασία αφού είναι στα χέρια σου, είναι να του προσφέρεις μια όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη διαβίωση και σιγά σιγά θα στο ανταποδώσει και εκείνος με τον τρόπο του! ανυπομονώ να μας τον συστήσεις στην κατάλληλη ενότητα *Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*
μιας και είναι απο τους αγαπημένους μου κι εμένα οι μονκ! να σου ζήσει...

----------


## WhiteFace

Να χαιρεσαι το παπαγαλο σου. εγω εχω ενα κοκατιλ αλλα τωρα τελευταια με τα μονκ εχω φαει κολλημα ειναι πολυ καλοι χαρακτηρες απο οτι εχω διαβασει, αν θες βαλε και καμια φωτογραφια να καμαρωσουμε το  παπαγαλακι σου !!!!!απο κλουβι πως παμε  ?

----------

